

Yet another innovation in the laptop industry by Electrolux - zeratul
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/12/electrolux-kitchen-laptop-concept-disregards-grease-common-sens/

======
zeratul
There is a hunger for innovative laptops but this one is a stretch.

Are we really so desperate for something new?

------
D_Alex
Nominated for 2011 "Kookiest Product Idea by a Multi-Billion Dollar Company"
prize.

